# Pike Island



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

3 of us fished Pike Island Dam from about 5 to 10PM was kinda crowded but not to bad from the pier throwing 3/8 oz chartreuse twisters managed over 35 sauger, 1 9lbs walleye, 1 4 lbs walleye, a small walleye, and a couple flate heads. Very good day and we caught fish the whole time!


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

That is a great day of river fishing!!!


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Good job..


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

hey i seen you guys down there yesterday. ended up catchin 16 sauger. 5 walleye ( one was 3lb 15oz) and another was 3 lb 2 ounce. caught about white little white bass . a gar a flathead a sheepshead and a smallmouth. all in all a pretty good day


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW! Nice Job.
What were you guys throwing? Please


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

DoBoy if you reed the first post I cover exactly what we were using, was there yesteday but it was real slow going only a couple fish early am then nothing!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OOOPS, Missed that, sorry


----------



## Baker (May 29, 2011)

went down to the dam last night 10+ people catfishing and not one fish to be seen we were there from 10 pm to 3 am lol sometimes the fish are there and sometimes they are not


----------

